# Does anyone shoot a Bowtech Equalizer?



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi ladies! Does anyone out there shoot a Bowtech Equalizer? I am currently shooting a Hoyt Rintec but have it maxed out on both draw length and weight and am looking to upgrade for more speed/power. 

I have heard that the Equalizer is a great bow for short draws but I'd like to get some opinions from anyone that shoots one.

Let me hear it 

Thanks!

Emily


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I Do!!!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

lol... I should have known that huh??? 

Do you likey? I've heard it's really the best bow to keep up with the guys in terms of speed/distance. Let me tell you why I'm really asking.

Was bucketed into Open Unlimited with all the guys... but if they're off by 2 yards they probably only fall from a 12 to a 10 on that target right? Me with my tiny bow... if I'm off by two yards I'm lucky to still get an 8 because I just lose so much distance. You know what I'm talking about?

So, does the Equalizer do good in that way? Have you noticed?


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

irefuse said:


> lol... I should have known that huh???
> 
> Do you likey? I've heard it's really the best bow to keep up with the guys in terms of speed/distance. Let me tell you why I'm really asking.
> 
> ...



I shoot fixed pins, But that thing has some SPEED to it!!!! I love it, I think it would be a great Bow for you...It was the best chunk of change I ever spent


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> I shoot fixed pins, But that thing has some SPEED to it!!!! I love it, I think it would be a great Bow for you...It was the best chunk of change I ever spent


Cool.. Thanks  That's what I wanted to know... I really love my Rintec... so if I move into something else I want to make sure it's worth it.


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

I shoot the Equalizer and LOVE it!!! I can now shoot on a much more competitive level than before! I have a 25.5 inch draw and pulling 46 pounds!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I shoot the Equalizer now to. No more Baby Bow for me. I love it. She's fast and smooth. I've got a 25 inch draw and shooting 40 pounds until I get a little stronger. I was stooting 36 pounds with my old bow. I could not be happier with this bow. I'm shooting the Equalizer as my 3D and hunting bow. I have a Hoyt Pro Elite on order for spots. I think the Equalizer would be a good spot bow to. I may not have ordered two had I have know how much I was going to love my Equalizer. I know I will be happy with bow though.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome... good to hear! Thanks for the responses!


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

No problem!!!! That is what we are here for!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

What do you ladies have for a bow case for your Equalizers. The case I have wont work for mine and I need to get a new case. I am hoping when my Pro Elite comes in that that one will fit so I don't have to get two new cases.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

*new bow*

I have an Allegiance and love it, my hubby got it for me for Christmas so it was a suprise. I have a 26.5 draw and shoot about 38 pounds and am getting about 260 fps. It isn't the Equalizer but it may be something to compare to. I shot my best score ever last Sunday, an even 250, I was pretty proud!!


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

Baby Bow said:


> What do you ladies have for a bow case for your Equalizers. The case I have wont work for mine and I need to get a new case. I am hoping when my Pro Elite comes in that that one will fit so I don't have to get two new cases.



It says "SE 44" on the case I am not sure if that is the brand or not, it was won at a bow shoot.


----------

